# ?Suche Empfehlung guter Video Bearbeitungs- Sw



## Friese_250 (17 September 2009)

moin moin,


  mal sehen ob ich es verständlich rüber bringe 

für ein Projekt suche ich eine halbwegs professionelle Video Bearbeitungssoftware
  Ich muss u.a. ein langes Video in mehrere kleine Teile „zerschneiden“
  Diese dann vorwärts und rückwärts abspielen können.
  Dann wäre es hilfreich wenn ich einige Marken (für VBA / C++ / how ever) setzen könnte z.B.:  Das gesamtes Video ist 5 min lang und nach 2,3456565 sec einen simulierten Tastendruck – F8 und einen Tastendruck F9 nach 3,432 sec

  Wofür (ist doch immer wieder interessant andere Projekte kennenzulernen)  
  Ich baue eine Schulungsanlage für unsere Freunde in Uniform, diese sollen ein Gerät aufstellen und dann wieder abbauen => mit einem Film unterlegt – und da das Aufstellen jederzeit unterbrochen oder sogar wieder abgebaut werden kann => Vor und Rücklauf des Videos


na, jetzt erschlagt mich bitte mit Vorschlägen 



Friese


----------



## hausenm (13 Oktober 2009)

Adobe Primere
Adobe go live
Es gibt von beiden Vollversionen (CS) oder eine abgespeckte Expressversion (Umfang ist um einige nicht so oft benötigte Funktionen beschnitten).
Gruß


----------



## marcengbarth (27 Oktober 2009)

Hallo!

Avid


----------

